# Steam cleaning - underside - Edinburgh area?



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi

Does anyone know of an Edinburgh company that does chassis steam cleans?

David


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

No replies?

I emailled a couple of places and they all drew a blank....

D


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry mate, dont know anywhere. What is it for? Maybe there is an alternative. ?


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

There used to be a guy did it down at the docks. At the East end by the cement factory entrance. Put vehicles up on big concrete ramps and got right underneath them in his oilskins:lol:
Was a couple of years back now, but might be worth a look.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Send it over the water mate and i will sort for you:thumb:

phone me if you need to


----------

